
ESR: FEMALE ADVOCACY ARE TRYING TO FRAME LINUS TORVALDS FOR SEXUAL ASSAULT - gnarbarian
http://esr.ibiblio.org/?p=6907#1234
======
setra
So a reputable member of the open source community reports, an actual
conspiracy against the founder of Linux. Why is this not a popular topic?

~~~
judah
Due to political correctness, I suspect.

~~~
snerbles
It goes against the current narrative.

------
theworstshill
Why is this getting flagged? This kind of information is essential to everyone
in tech, men and women.

~~~
LoneWolf
The crazy conspiracist in me says it is being flagged because if true there
are groups that do not want it to be known (specifically the ones targeting
Linus?), and being flagged only makes me belive the story is true.

------
sridca
Already posted:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10505765](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10505765)

